# Hey



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just caught up with the threads after being away for a week. Have edited this post due to this.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Just caught up with the threads after being away for a week. Have edited this post due to this.
> 
> cabby


Why - did the original post nt have a clean end?:wink2::laugh:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome back cabby. :smile2:


I hope you had a comfortable cell in the Scrubs this time, hopefully with a sunny aspect. :wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How did you guess, how could I turn down FREE B&B with personal service.Not as accommodating as Holloway though.:wink2::wink2:

Can you tone that blurb down on your signature.We have all read it now and it does not help the forum.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I will take it down when it is no longer needed cabby.


Then I might be Spartacus again. 0


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think the majority of us have read it now. The problem being for me is that when I read your posts, which I always try to do,I get this bloody great red poster which is putting me off. At the least please change the colour or the size.

Oh by the way why Spartacus. or will your answer be all Greek to me.00

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wear sunglasses to lessen the impact cabby. >


Why Spartacus ..... easy.


The Wife treats me like a slave and she says I am revolting. The problem is that other Husbands are too scared to join my Slave Army in case they get into trouble with their Wives. :frown2:


----------

